# GM Expands Rear-Drive Plans



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GM Expands Rear-Drive Plans* 
Caddy V-12, Pontiac G6, Buick Lucerne may be next?
_The Car Connection.Com_​
General Motors' plans for new rear-wheel-drive cars are continuing to grow and could be stretched to include the revival of the GTO coupe.

Not all the programs have been approved by GM's board of directors, but the outlines of the plan are already coming into sharper focus and will go beyond just the new Chevrolet Camaro and a new rear-drive Cadillac powered by a V-12 engine.

Bob Lutz, GM vice chairman for product development, told TheCarConnection.com back in February that the rear-wheel-drive platform, carrying the upcoming Chevrolet Camaro, could be "stretched." 

"If…we wanted to do a very large rear-wheel-drive Cadillac with more than eight cylinders you could do [it]," Lutz told TheCarConnection.com. 

Last week, other media outlets reported that Cadillac has begun working on that Cadillac and a V-12 engine to power it. There is a possibility GM will show a Cadillac V-12 concept at next week's New York auto show.

GM's plans for rear-wheel-drive cars may go even further. Steve Shannon, Buick's general manager, told TheCarConnection.com last week that a rear-wheel-drive Lucerne or Lucerne replacement was a distinct possibility by the end of the decade. GM is already working on a rear-wheel-drive Buick in China from basically the same stretchable platform that is expected to carry the Camaro and the future Cadillac.

GM insiders, in fact, said recently that GM has already initiated discussion with UAW Local 22, which represents workers at the Detroit-Hamtramck assembly plant where the new Cadillac and Buick would be built. GM wants an understanding with the union before moving forward with the project.

However, in addition to the new rear-wheel-drive Cadillac, which is likely to come in V-8 and V-12 versions, and a plush new rear-drive Buick, GM also has a couple of additional variants planned to help polish up the Pontiac division's performance credentials, including the already announced G8 sedan and possibly, a new GTO coupe, sources have told TheCarConnection.com.

The addition of G8 and GTO to the rear-drive lineup means GM now has six rear-drive models in preparation for the U.S. market, if the V-8 and V-12 Cadillacs are counted as separate cars. The number could grow to seven if GM pulls the trigger on a rear-wheel-drive Firebird, which also has been rumored.

In the old days, GM might have been content to do the Camaro and move on to the next project. The world, however, has changed and the only way GM could make the Camaro plan work was to stretch the program and spread its cost over several new models. 

Getting more models from one platform simply makes good business sense. Ford and Mazda have already done it with a couple of platforms and carmakers are even talking about sharing their platforms with rivals to help cover development expenses.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Hell yes, it's good news to see they're taking the rear drive platform so seriously. Hopefully all of it will hit the street. That's always been my gripe with GM, with a number of cars that had the chance to possibly be legendary, they mucked up by making front wheel drive on existing platforms to cut cost.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Front Wheel Drive :shutme Thank GM for me. I've been waiting on this for 15 years.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Carbon Neutral?

GM better consult with Al Gore first.

One Day GM says no more GTO then they say maybe, then they say NO.... then they say could be, then they say it's possible then they say, they have no plans, now they are saying a possible revival.

I will believe it when I see it. I don't think we'll see it. If we do see it , maybe Car and Driver can design it so they can give themselves a pat on the back. *


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Drool...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Al Gore.

Super hypocrite.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Carbon Neutral?
> 
> GM better consult with Al Gore first.
> 
> ...


:agree 100%


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## NYRicanGTO (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the idea that they are thinking of putting the power back in the rear wheels. It would be nice to see a Grand National GNX (for the people who think V8 are to thirsty) or a Monte Carlo SS again not just the Camaro. I had a 87' Monte Carlo Aero and loved that car. One feature would have been nice on the GTO is 'Placement on demand' like the Camaro is going to have. I understand people when they say V8 are thirsty (06' GTO auto=thirsty!) but with that feature, I'm sure it will give a few extra miles. Another thing, how many people really like seeing front wheel drive cars with fat front tires and narrow tires in back going down the 1/4 mile (stupid looking).


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


That's awesome! (And so very true)


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

This is very exciting news.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

All that is needed now is the more recent article about GM scrubbing most of it's RWD plans.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12559


----------

